# Storing 3D sillosocks



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

is there any decent way to store the 3D sillosocks


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

45 gallon totes


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Deadly Bags or Sillosock Bags


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

i made some racks that hold 5dz each.. thats how i store and transport them.

pics i found are not that great, but this should give you the idea.


----------



## Bluekilla (Mar 25, 2011)

Sillosock bags. Use them then you will realize totes and racks suck.


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

thanks guys for the information im thinking going with the sillosock bags


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Bluekilla said:


> Sillosock bags. Use them then you will realize totes and racks suck.


except for us that like to keep our sillosocks clean, then the racks or silloguards are the way to go.


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

i keep my feeders in sillogaurds and like to keep my decoys clean just the bag looks alot easier to haul around and more practical then the racks imo


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

To each their own. I use totes and like them. I can get 75 or so in each tote with the stakes in the same direction. They stay clean enough that I haven't cleaned them since I bought them three years ago. They stack like a dream in the trailer, sled, quad and are protected from mud to and from the field.


----------



## fishingdiago (Nov 16, 2008)

What size plastic totes do you use? I am interested in getting some.
Jim


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

45 gallon ones, sometimes $16 at wally world


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

BigT said:


> 45 gallon ones, sometimes $16 at wally world


Target has them MUCH cheaper. Especially around graduation time.


----------

